# تجاره مربحها الف بالمائه....!



## شهد (18 مايو 2009)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 


السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته ...

اخواني اخواتي الموجودون بالصرح العظيم 

الله سبحانه وتعالى امرنا ان نساعد اخواننا .... 

ونحن الان في حاجتكم لمساعده اخوانكم المعاقين بالمنطقه الشرقيه 

والاجر بيد الله ..... نتمنى ان تنظروا الى الاطفال المعاقين كاحد ابنائكم :wheelchair:

الاشتراك عباره عن 200 ريال 
وهاذي لـ 200 راح تكون لمركز الرعايه النهاريه للاطفال المعاقين

وعند اشتراكك تحصل على بطاقه خصومااات لعده محلات

المحلات عباره عن مراكز تجاريه وفنادق ومطااعم ومستشفيات وصيدليات 


رقم حساب : بنك الرياض // 

3060567129901


الرجاء عند التحويل ارسال نسخه من الوصل مكتوب عليها اسم المندوبه شهد واسمك ورقم جوالك 

على فاكس /// 038171695 تحويله 107


لتاكيد او الاستفسار // رقم الهاتف /// 038171695 تحويله 111

وهاذا يعتبر تبرع ومسااعده للمعاقين وفكر في الاجر قبل كل شي 



اختكم // شــــــهــد 

اتمنى للجميع الاجر والعافيه 

والسلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته​


----------

